# HGH in thailand



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

iv recently returned from thailand where there was a wide selection of gear widely available at reasonable prices. not as cheap as i thought to be honest but good quality brands.

my bro is still out there and id like him to bring me back some HGH. problem is im not v experienced with HGH and dont know what brand to get. there were **** loads of different types.

What brand would you recommend? id obviously like the brand that is most widely used over there coz theres less chance of that being fake. And, how many IUs do you get in each kit usually?? im loooking to use it for 6months plus so how many kits will i need.

what would be a good long term dose?? say 3IUS per day??

help appreciated


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

TBH mate I personally wouldnt risk buying gh from thailand asless you know a local that you trust that can confirm its legitimatcy. You could stand to lose quite a few quid.

Why not try to find someone over here that can get it. Its come down massively in price to what it used to be so isnt as expensive as your probably thinking.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah thats what iv been told by other ppl to be honest mate. theres just no way of knowing what ur getting. its a local who will be going with my bro to buy it but she knows **** all about gear. to be honest the pharmacies over there are pretty legit but u just never know. problem with over here is that youv got the same problem of whether its real or not. iv got 1 guy who can get the proper insulin pens from the NHS but there 120quid a week!!! dont wana be paying anywhere near that!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Hgh is'nt very cheap in thailand most of what seen there was the Ansomone and gen-li ones and they aint much more expensive here


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

sitries said:


> iv recently returned from thailand where there was a wide selection of gear widely available at reasonable prices. not as cheap as i thought to be honest but good quality brands.
> 
> my bro is still out there and id like him to bring me back some HGH. problem is im not v experienced with HGH and dont know what brand to get. there were **** loads of different types.
> 
> ...


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

sitries said:


> yeah thats what iv been told by other ppl to be honest mate. theres just no way of knowing what ur getting. its a local who will be going with my bro to buy it but she knows **** all about gear. to be honest the pharmacies over there are pretty legit but u just never know. problem with over here is that youv got the same problem of whether its real or not. iv got 1 guy who can get the proper insulin pens from the NHS but there 120quid a week!!! dont wana be paying anywhere near that!


I think your referring to Genotropin...£120 may or may not be expensive depending on the ius, but that is the stuff to get.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

ok thanks guys. il try and source it from here then. can we discuss prices on here or not??


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

sitries said:


> yeah thats what iv been told by other ppl to be honest mate. theres just no way of knowing what ur getting. its a local who will be going with my bro to buy it but she knows **** all about gear. to be honest the pharmacies over there are pretty legit but u just never know. problem with over here is that youv got the same problem of whether its real or not. iv got 1 guy who can get the proper insulin pens from the NHS but there 120quid a week!!! dont wana be paying anywhere near that!


The pharmaceutical stuff does tend to be expensive mate.

Most of the chinese stuff thats about tends to have an authentication website so you can check what your buying so as long as you do some research then you will be fine bud.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

well i do have a mate in china....maybe that would be the way to go???


----------



## SoreButtCheeks (Mar 23, 2009)

Thai FDA versions include Nordtropin, Genotropin, Eutropin and GenHeal.

Unigen aslo have kits available but I'm not sure if that particular product is currently Thai FDA approved.

There's also smuggled Chinese and other HG versions from Arabic countries.

None of the options will be cheaper than mail order from a Chinese supplier.

S.B.C

Author of the Sorebuttcheeks steroid blog, google SoreButtcheeks to find it


----------

